# 1st Scan - what to expect



## MrsMushroom (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

I am currently 5 weeks pregnant with my second child. I was diagnosed as a Type 1 diabetic during my first pregnancy at 29 weeks so I have no experience of early pregnancy with Diabetes.

I had an appointment at my joint ante-natal/diabetes clinic yesterday and they have given me an appointment for 2 weeks time for an early viability scan.

I just really wondered what to expect? Will this be an ultrasound or an internal scan?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2012)

Can't answer your question MrsM, being a bloke, but just wanted to congratulate you and welcome you to the forum  I'm sure one of our mums will be along to let you know what happened to them soon!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome Mrs Mushroom. 

A viability scan is usually an ultrasound scan, with probe held on external part of your abdomen, not internally. But appointment letter should tell you - and might mention needing to arrive with a full bladder, so drink water before hand and try to hold on. 

See here for video (private healthcare company, but UK based, so will be very similar in NHS) http://www.thebirthcompany.co.uk/ou...aby-scans/early-pregnancy-viability-scan.html


----------



## MrsMushroom (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you for your replies. 

I did expect it to be an ultrasound, but I have heard of women having internal scans for an early scan.

After looking at the letter it does actually say "Ultrasound" Duh!


----------



## mmackay20040 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello, 
Congratulations! I had an early scan at 8 weeks and they weren't able to see with the external scan and then did an internal scan.  I think it just depends on whether or not they can see with the external, which they will try first? 
M xx


----------



## rachelha (Oct 10, 2012)

mmackay20040 said:


> Hello,
> Congratulations! I had an early scan at 8 weeks and they weren't able to see with the external scan and then did an internal scan.  I think it just depends on whether or not they can see with the external, which they will try first?
> M xx



Same here, I have had external scans and then when they needed a better view they did an internal one.  The internal one was fine, if anything it was easier as I went to the loo before they did it.


----------



## MrsMushroom (Oct 11, 2012)

Thats really helpful to know that i may end up with an internal scan. There's nothing worse than going in expecting one thing and getting another! 

At least now I know i may have to have both.

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Copepod (Oct 11, 2012)

I did say "usually" in my post


----------



## allana (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi, yes I had an internal for both my children, it doesn't hurt and really put my mind at ease! Best of luck for yours very exciting and congratulations
 xxx


----------



## MrsMushroom (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. My scan is a week tomorrow so i'm trying to get excited but am also really nervous in case something is wrong.

Will just have to keep everything crossed xxx


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Mrs Mushroom Congratulations!!!  That puts us at almost the same stage :0) - my second, too. For me the early stages were definitely the worst last time round:  it seemed to do something crazy to my sugar control and the hypo s seem to make any vomitting worse. How're you getting on?

As others have said, I think they start with an external but if you're earlier than thought, they use a tiny probe and do an internal.

Must admit to liking the early scans - it made me feel much more reassured than friends who had to wait til 12 weeks.  Hope it does the same for you.  Good luck!!


----------



## MrsMushroom (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh yes, i'm so pleased i'm getting an early scan. It does give you that extra piece of mind doesn't it? With my first pregnancy we had a private scan done at 8 weeks, it was amazing seeing that little heartbeat!

Fortunately I havn't had any morning sickness ..... yet! I have been feeling a little queasy and some smells are making me gag but other than that i'm not too bad at the moment *finger's crossed it stays away!*

I am struggling with a lot of hypos though which is very frustrating


----------



## MrsMushroom (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry, I meant to say Lizzzie ...... congratulations on your pregnancy!! How far along are you?

I'm about 6 weeks today


----------



## Monkey (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations - fab news! 

My viability scan this time was at about 7w, and was ultrasound rather than internal. I think a lot depends on your size, baby's position and other random stuff like the way the wind's blowing...well, it feels like it!

Hope it goes well.


----------



## MrsMushroom (Oct 23, 2012)

So, I had my early scan this morning.

The lady said that there was definitely something here but no heartbeat and I was only showing around 4 weeks. 

She said that either my dates were wrong and baby is just too small or it has stopped growing. 

I have to go back for another scan next Tuesday and hopefully they will be able to find a heartbeat otherwise it's all over.

I asked her to be honest and what she actually thought and she did say that she thought it was just too early and baby was too small as i have no pain or bleeding but I don't know if she was just being nice or not. 

I went home and checked my dates again just to be sure, and I was 3/4 days out so I called the EPU back and she said that she had measured me as 4-5 weeks in the scan and those dates would put me at 6+4 rather than the 7+1 she had written down so it could be that it was just a little bit too early.

I just have to wait now until next week to see if the baby has grown any.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 23, 2012)

MrsMushroom said:


> So, I had my early scan this morning.
> 
> The lady said that there was definitely something here but no heartbeat and I was only showing around 4 weeks.
> 
> ...



Really hope you get better news next week. I know several people who've had exactly this, and often it's due to ovulating differently to what you thought happened. Fingers crossed that's all.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2012)

Hoping for the best Mrs Mushroom, and keeping fingers crossed


----------



## rachelha (Oct 23, 2012)

MrsMushroom said:


> So, I had my early scan this morning.
> 
> The lady said that there was definitely something here but no heartbeat and I was only showing around 4 weeks.
> 
> ...



Oh, huge hugs to you.  I have been there with the awful week wait to see what has happened.  I really hope there is a little heart beat for you next week.  If at all possible try not to dwell on things too much this next week.


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 23, 2012)

You must be very disappointed to still have to wait to see of things are ok.

Thinking of you.  Virtual hugs.  Hope you manage to find something distracting to focus on...


----------



## rachelha (Oct 29, 2012)

Hope it is good news at the scan this week, thinking of you


----------



## MrsMushroom (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Ladies, i'm sorry I haven't been back to update, things haven't been very good.

Unfortunately I lost my baby on Friday. I had had a bit of a bleed a couple of weeks ago and long story which i won't go into, I had another early scan last Tuesday where the US lady had said that although baby had grown a little, it was a lot smaller than it should have been for my gestation and she was pretty positive I had had a miscarriage.

On the wednesday my bleeding got heavier and she booked me in for another scan on Friday morning where it was confirmed that my baby hadn't made it.

I was sent home and was meant to be going back on Monday to discuss with them my "options" but a few hours after I got home I miscarried.

I'm doing a little better today, but I am devastated. 

Thank you all for your lovely support and advice and i'm hoping i'll be back soon with some better news x


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh love...I'm so sorry.  Please, please take things gently & be kind to yourself. I don't know what to say, but know we're all thinking of you. xxx


----------



## rachelha (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear your news.  Take some time to grieve and come to terms with things.  Hugs.


----------



## gail1 (Nov 7, 2012)

im so sorry to hear this my love. you are in my thoughts and prayers Sending you love and hugs


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Nov 8, 2012)

I am so very sorry xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2012)

Very, very sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2012)

So very sad to see this mrsM massive condolences and heartfelt apologies xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 20, 2012)

:0(. Very sorry to read that and hope you're doing ok although I'm sure it would be perfectly fine NOT to feel you're doing ok too.  Thinking of you and very best wishes


----------

